# Paint factory rims



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

My 04 rims are starting to chip and just not look good since i don't want to buy new rims just yet can anyone help me either sugest a place to Powder coat I'm on long island so,or paint them my self. My car is black so I need black rims Thanks.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

If you want to powdercoat I know a good guy for that on Long Island. If your interested PM me and I'll give you his info. He does it for 100 per wheel.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a spare set of rims in my garage that I'm looking to refinish. My dad has a sand blaster that he would let me use but I'm afraid to try it and have it uneven. I'm going to try and sand the frist wheel by hand and see how long it takes. I'm dreding it though since the 17s don't have a smooth surface that the 18s gave.

But you could always send them to be Powercoated like you said, I would expect $100 max per wheel and thats assuming they have to do some more then minor prep.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

cross island tire and wheel 216-02 hempstead ave queens villiage n.y. 877 633 3943. mine had to get grinded on some spots so it was a little more. if you want to see what they look like give me a shout. 917 225 4583


----------

